# 11-10 report, quality but no quantity



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I decided to go for a quickie last night right at dark and took my brother in law for his first gigging experience. We fished for about 2 hours and saw a total of 3 fish. He missed the first fish that we saw around 5:45, which was unfortunately the biggest one of the night :banghead but we found 2 more real nice fish, 21.5" and 23.5". They weighed on myhand scale just under 4.5 and just over 6 lbs as both were real fat fish. 



















I have not talked to anyone who fished after the tide started going out, hopefully the fish started moving a little bit better later last night.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

man, those are nice ones!!


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Flatties Jake! Floundering has been slow this fall so far......hopefully it will pick up the next couple cold fronts that come through!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Both of them are CHUNKS!!! :clap How much bigger did you estimate the one that got away to be?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I actually got a real good look atit (I don't know how he missed this fish) and it was probably a good 1.5-2 lbs bigger.I would say a good inch to an inch and a half longer butit's tough to say howthick itwas. I talked to a few buddies of minewho went last night around the same time and theyall seemed to have similar results, 2-3 large fish each and nothing else. Maybe they will show up in good numbers soon. One thing I also noticed was the lack of mullet last night. I saw just a handfull whereas previous nights we have seen hundreds. I think a lot a the roe mullet have made their way to the gulf.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Jake,

Was it as big as the one we tryed to run down in my boat 2 yrs ago before the sun went down?

CW


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris, I don't think he was that big but he (she) was a pretty good one. That fish seems to get bigger every year!


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Aaron and I are camping out on the north side of sand island Sat. night. Stop by and warm up by the fire if your out. High Tide 10Pm.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Those are some studs!!:clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

NICE!!!!


----------

